# Easy Liner Adhesive Shelf Paper for Masking



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Some may already know about this stuff. Easy Liner Adhesive Shelf Paper available at Walmart and Lowes and other places. Below are some pictures of the use of this stuff. The shelf paper works best on simple v carve projects. Complicated projects are harder to use it on because it gets shreaded up and small pieces can hard to remove. Not really hard but I use my finger nail and it sticks me and makes my finger sore so I learned to use a razor knife to lift it up. I had used Dewaxed shellac to seal projects before painting and still got paint soaking into the pores of the wood.

The first picture is the shelf paper applied to the piece of plywood I used for a test carve of a fairy
The second picture is after carving with a 90 degree VEE
The third picture is after painting with black acrylic paint with an 1/8 inch brush
The forth picture is after removing the mask and no sanding.

This was just a test carve in some scrap plywood. The results on red oak is pretty much the same.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Are you speaking of the peel and stick type paper?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Lots of different ways to do this. I use low tack vinyl - Oramask is a good brand and pretty cheap.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I used something very similar to that when I built my doors and windows several of of which I sandblasted. The product was Mac Tack I believe. It stood up very well to the sand blasting and was easy to cut out with a razor knife. The pattern was transferred with carbon paper (remember that stuff) from a master I drew up. Looks like I need to clean my windows.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad you showed this because the Easy Liner Adhesive Shelf Paper is readily available and does work. I use Oramask but did run out once and used the Easy Liner Paper because it was easy to find and I needed to get the project finished. 

I would still use sealer before I put the masking on and again after the carving is done because some woods tend to bleed if not sealed. Of course, let the sealer dry before putting the mask on and before painting.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I will try that on my next clock.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The paper is the peel and stick type. I have not had any problem with an residue. I know about Oramask but it costs more than the shelf paper. 
Plus you can get it at Walmart and Lowes and other places as well. 

Someone suggested that I seal the work before placing the mask on and then carving. I have found that sealing with dewaxed shellac after carving without the mask works pretty well but if I sealed and used the mask the carving is still have raw wood and would still bleed. So I skip the sealing on projects that I use the mask on and usually set the zero a few thousands deeper so I can sand without loosing detail. With the mask in place I have not had any problems with wicking the paint into the pores of the wood. May I am lucky. 

FYI the shelf paper only works well on simple v carve projects. If the project has a lot of fine detail the mask peels off and gets in the way during painting. I use a still nylon brush after carving to remove saw dust and any pig tails of mask that are on the project.

Sometimes better to be lucky then good.


----------

